

Happy Birthday edw519 - Xichekolas

Meant to submit this yesterday (for obvious reasons), but for some reason I failed.<p>I'll try harder next year!
======
hugh
Y'know, as much as I wish this edw519 person well (at least in that I don't
actually wish him any specific harm...) I really don't think that submitting
and/or upvoting this was a good move on the part of the people who did it.

~~~
hooande
edw519 is a top contributor to yc: <http://awurl.com/ueuqua68821>

I don't see what's wrong with a community doing something nice for one of it's
most active members.

~~~
eb
There are 100 people on the leader board. Should we wish them all a happy
birthday too?

Let's stay focused on news and cut this feel-good stuff out.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I just noticed that I slipped off, so I vote no! :)

------
huhtenberg
How's this news though ?

~~~
Xichekolas
It's not. I really didn't expect this to get voted up. Just wanted edw519 to
catch it on the 'New' page, which I assume he watches.

------
wallflower
Umm. If you don't already do it, remembering (recording in a safe place and
(calling preferred over emailing) near the day of) the birthdays of people who
are important to you and/or who you'd like to keep in very loose contact with
is a platinum networking technique.

------
edw519
Thank you, Xichekolas! Whether you remembered or figured it out doesn't matter
- either way, you have the makings of a great hacker. Sure hope to see you
again before 5/19/09.

~~~
Xichekolas
Oh I remembered from when you mentioned it at startup school. Sadly I was so
busy yesterday playing with javascript that I forgot until today.

~~~
TFrancis
Well, it's good to know you were getting some work done.

------
TrevorJ
Happy birthday! I think if you celebrate a day late he officially will live 24
hours longer in his life right?

~~~
Xichekolas
If delayed birthday celebration were the secret to longevity, think how long
people born on February 29th would live...

~~~
mellampudi
only a few days more than what they would have had they been born on any other
day (number of extra days = (number of years he has lived) / 4)

~~~
Xichekolas
I was thinking that if they could only celebrate their birthday every four
years, they would only age at 1/4 the rate. Their 80th birthday would happen
320 years after being born.

Of course, this is all rather silly.

------
kirubakaran
<brag> I wished him yesterday ;) </brag>

~~~
Xichekolas
That's why they pay you the big karma.

~~~
kirubakaran
:-) I wished him by email. I wanted to post here but then remembered the heat
I got for being (genuinely) concerned about missing nickb. Thanks for posting
- we can have a close knit group.

~~~
Xichekolas
Eh, hopefully we can make an exception for Eddie. He does contribute a lot to
making this site what it is.

~~~
kirubakaran
No kidding! <http://searchyc.com/user/edw519>

    
    
      edw519:
      1436 comments, 3.51 points per comment
      836 submissions, 4.90 points per submission

